# Sloppy Install or too picky??



## fhedquist1971 (12 mo ago)

We live in the far western burbs of Chicago and recently had a new Bryant Evolution furnace and a/c set up installed. I feel the final job was pretty sloppy - from crooked pvc pipes to pieces of the old setup still hanging around! I've called the company and they sent a foreman out once who ran out of pvc pipe to fix things so waiting for him to come back in a week or so. So I was down there looking around again, and really am disappointed with the lack of professionalism with the finished install! Pipes should be straight, they should be secured firmly with the "proper" hangers, no rubber couplers should be used in lieu of pvc, all wiring should be neatly layed and secured, water line to humidifier is not code any longer so it should have been included in bid and replaced rather than it now leaking and causing me to take more time off work to repalce at additional cost, intake and exhaust pipes outside should be vertically symmetrical and not tilted inward/outward of each other, all unused remnants of old system should be removed, filter should fit in existing channel properly and the 15 or so screws laying around should have been picked up! 
Can I call another HVAC company, pay for a service call and get another experts opinion on how this system is installed? I know anyone can find fault with someone else's work, but the filter doesn't even fit right!!!! Should I or can I contact Bryant and do they have any reps that can come look at this? It cost us a lot of money and while nothing is really affecting the performance (that I know of but new furnace does seem to run alot more often?) and is pretty much all cosmetic, should installers have some pride in their work and want a great finished product/reputation? Shouldn't Bryant know the installation quality provided by their dealers? Just looking for some thoughts, thanks.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM, thank you.

Thread closed.


----------

